# Barn/Arena building advice?



## cdfd1999 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thanks for reading my thread. So i was wondering for those of you who have built or seen the building of arenas and barns could give me some advice on these topics:

-size for the barn?
-size for the arena?
-arena footing?
-base for barn/in stalls? (concrete? clay?)
-If i have a company help build, who do you recommend? (Morton/Barn Pros?)
-base for arena?
-Do you have you horses at home? Do you like it?
-pasture fence material?

This will be for 2-3 Quarter Horses and the arena I was thinking will be 60x180 or maybe 70x 190. I do Dressage mainly and some trail riding/western. I was thinking a 3 or four stall barn. What are your thoughts? Also this would be a "backyard barn" on my own property.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I say, go the biggest you can with an arena. If you only make a small one, you will regret it later, even if you are a dressage rider. Or make one small arena and one big arena. 

As for stall base, clay can get really dusty, so I say concrete, but concrete needs rubber mats and more bedding. 

for fence material, wood and electric fencing combined, for dual protection.(so if they break the wire, wood still there, break the wood, wire still there)

As for stalls in the barn, add one of two more than you need, you will probably end up with another animal in there, whether your own or a friends.


----------



## cdfd1999 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

depends on your budget, how much storage you need, how much land you have, ect. If money is no object and you are staying there for ever use Morton, if money is an issue then you may not be able to get much for the money and will need to look at other options. I would not go less than 70' wide on the arena. 4 stall would be nice and 12x12 if you have room, a nice wide alley way say 10' would be nice, a tie stall for grooming and washing is nice. Hay takes up alot of room so space for that. I have an area that is 30x56 for hay, tractor and horse trailer but I wish it were bigger. My horse area is 50x18 with 3 stall and a ties stall and it would be nice if it were bigger as my alley way is only 6'. My arena is 65x185 and that is a nice size although I wouldn't complain if it were bigger.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

For the arena, as big as possible especially if you are riding dressage. 70' is tight and 200' is about as short as I would go for length.80*210 is ok for a dressage arena.
Even with a clay stall base I would put down rubber mats. This is what the barn I board at is like and it is fine, although the mats do shift. Cement and mats would be more expensive, but easier upkeep. For the arena personally I would call footing unlimited or other reputable company and really get a good job done on the footing. I'm partial to the all weather felt footing, but rubber also works well.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't put concrete for the stall floors, even under mats. A barn I was at did that and my horse always got stocked up in her back legs, but she never had a problem when it was something like dirt or clay under mats. I agree that you should go as big a possible for your arena and I would aim for 12 by 12 for stalls if you can. Good luck!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I forgot, the most important feature I have is a run off of each stall.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know what you're planning on using for footing in your arena, but it you do at least 50% crushed rubber, it'll go a long way toward melting snow from beneath and you will have many more rideable winter days than if you went with an all sand base that freezes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't really offer any advice about the footing or anything like that but I will put in a good word for Morton. My Dad had a Morton barn built in the late 70s and it was excellent for his showing/training career. It burned down last fall and we have since put up another from Morton buildings. They are great to work with, their warranty is awesome, and my barn has already withstood straight-line winds nearing 90 mph, so they are very well put together. They worked with us to get us something that would fit both our needs and our budget and I am extremely happy with how it turned out.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you mean indoor or outdoor arena? Either way go big.
I have good draining sandy soil & crushed stone under Stall Skins in the stalls. They really save on bedding costs. I bed deep & toss out minimal shavings as there are very small wet spots.
Rubber mats are nice too & will not shift if properly installed, however they will waste shavings.
A concrete aisle is easy to clean but I chose to use road bond. It packs hard & is safer for horses. It rakes nicely.
I use no climb horse fencing topped with electric tape & only wooden posts. 
Good luck on your barn building, it's an exciting time.


----------

